# chromium 71 is out picture in picture crashes



## NapoleonWils0n (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi All

Chromium has finally been updated from version 68 to 71.

So *I* thought *I'*d try out the picture in picture, basically on a youtube page you right click twice on the video and then you get an option to open the video in PIP mode.

That then opens the video in its own window which then floats above other windows or you can move the PIP video to another monitor.

Bad news is, it doesn*'*t work chromium just crashes. Apart from that Chromium 71 does seem a bit quicker.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 13, 2019)

Have you considered reporting it upstream?


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 2, 2019)

The issue has been reported upstream.









						PiP extension doesn't work on FreeBSD · Issue #17 · GoogleChromeLabs/picture-in-picture-chrome-extension
					

Hi, It seems that the extension does not work on FreeBSD. Chromium 72.0.3626.119 stops working and crashes with any YouTube video. Would it be possible to support FreeBSD? Thanks




					github.com


----------

